# She survived???



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey all

I know its pretty well established that there are only 2 Eldar gods left (well, 1 full god and alot of pieces of the other :laugh So it was a big suprise to find a Lexicanum page that said that another survived, it was Isha. Aparentally she was saved by, of all people, Nurgle. Hes been keeping her chained up in his garden since the fall of the eldar and it even goes as far as to say he loves her uke:. Shes also his lil ginny pig to test his newest plauges.

Whats peoples thoughts with this? also is there any other fluff for or against this???


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

yep, says so in the codex, shes basically the anti nurgle, and can you blame old papa nurgle, must get real lonaly in his masion,slaving away day and night over his pot
:laugh:can you imagin the kids


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably the best instance of an Ugly Guy with a Hot Wife in 40k.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It was me that edited the Lexicanum page and included this fluff :biggrin:

Its in the Daemons codex:

When Slaanesh defeated the Eldar pantheon (Cegorach fled and Khaine was splintered) Slaanesh captured and imprisoned Isha, Nurgle heard her screams echoing across the warp and waged war on Slaanesh to retrieve Isha. 

Nurgle won and took Isha from Slaanesh, she resides in a cage in the corner of Nurgles mansion in the Garden of Nurgle. Nurgle is said to show great affection for Isha but can only show this affection through diseases and poxes (which he thinks is a nice thing!), of course Isha can cure herself of all of the diseases but the longer she takes to heal herself the better the disease. 

She is also said to whisper to mortals in an attempt to reveal cures etc.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

you know, that gave me an idea for a terrain set, a garden of plagues with a cage in the corner with a high elf in robes in it? (since I dont think isha is the one wearing any space armor)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> you know, that gave me an idea for a terrain set, a garden of plagues with a cage in the corner with a high elf in robes in it? (since I dont think isha is the one wearing any space armor)


That would be an awsome terrain piece!! although would you plan on putting Nurgle in it?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

nurglings. papa nurgle wouldnt be a bad idea to put in either, but I wouldnt know where to begin actually creating the guy, cuz his greater daemons are ugly to all corners, and hes probably worse. so...


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Micklez said:


> also is there any other fluff for or against this???


Depends. It's actually a tale that is told on a single Craftworld. Isha's survival is neither confirmed beyond that tale nor is it part of the actual Eldar Mythic Cycles.


----------



## warmaster36 (May 15, 2008)

I think Nugle as something else in mind for Isha. He loves because he trys to infecte her with his poxs but she can heal her self. So he wants to make a badass one that she can't heal and will than use it to make more followers.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

ewww. he doesnt try to breed with her does he? (poor isha...)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yea he gives her 'plagues' that she can magically cure herself, I wonder if the plagues he gives would make him worship slanesh abit >.> XD


----------



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

for the set peice u should try the forgeworld grater daemon of nurgle....that looks disgusting enough


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Guys this is one of the reasons i joined this forum to learn new bits of fluff. As am a avid reader of all things fluff and not heard that b4. 

NICE:goodpost:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I read in the Deamon Codex that Nurgle saved her from Slannesh and keeps her in his garden. However the Eldar Codex says that the Eldar will ay all the Gods are dead. ALL OF THEM. Then further goes on about How Cerogaph (hard spelling) hid behind Khain and ran into the Webways. Khain almost bested Slannesh but was overpowered by a Slannesh filled with the power of the other Gods, but Slannesh became so drained and weak all he could do was cast Khain out of the Warp and thus he shattered to many pieces. Then theres a new god brewing in the Inffinity Matrix with each Eldar Soul, and that one is suppose to one day awaken and beat Slannesh for good. 

So watever.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

What do you get when you cross Nurgle and Isha? Thin Plaguebearers with long hair and pointy ears?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The Eldar probably think Isha IS dead, it's not like Nurgle's going to send out a ransom note to tell them he got her, is he?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

So in other words all eldar think she is dead, but Chaos knows her fate and is her keeper now. Is that ironic or just hilarious.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice to see at least ONE post mentioning the fourth Eldar God (coincidence?) Ynnead, god of the dead. Not to be confused, of course, with Ynnead O'Connor, a popular Eldar on the Path of the Songstress.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

On a interesting side note I wounder who's company she preferred. Slaanesh the prick who more or less destroyed her people. Or nurgle the fat smelly bastard that feeds her his feces. hmmm if it wasn't for the whole destroying almost everything she loved I bet Slaanesh.


----------



## white_kid (Oct 16, 2008)

What about the eldar laughing god? is that one still alive. i know in either the necron or eldar codex it talks about how it tricked the outsider. just wondering.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, that's the Jackal God, or the Harlequin God.

Which is quite ironic - Jackal = Anubis = Guardian of the Underworld/God of Death in Egyptian Mythology.

Egyptian Mythology itself being a tying link with both the Thousand Sons who are attempting to break into the webway, and the Necrons who are the ancient enemies of the Eldar. Not to mention that Anubis is the god of death, which the Necrons intend to bring to everything. And then considering that the Laughing God and the Deciever are also rather interchageable... Jesus, it's like 6 Degrees of Seperation... 40K.


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

I think : Die is far better than have "love" with Nurgle xD


----------



## triggerfinger (May 23, 2009)

if i was isha, i _guess_ i would have wanted nurgle to win...but still, gross. 

the garden of nurgle would definitely be pretty sweet for a gameboard.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

BloodAngelsfan said:


> What do you get when you cross Nurgle and Isha? Thin Plaguebearers with long hair and pointy ears?


noh rather fat plaguebearers girls with long hair and pointy air with extra touhgness cause the can heal them selfs


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

How does a warp entity contract a plague, anyway? I thought warp entities were beyond such material concerns as getting sick.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> The Eldar probably think Isha IS dead, it's not like Nurgle's going to send out a ransom note to tell them he got her, is he?


I would :grin:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

randian said:


> How does a warp entity contract a plague, anyway? I thought warp entities were beyond such material concerns as getting sick.


Not _warp-spawned_ plagues!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

this is just the kinda fluffy excellence i joined this site for (only really like 1/8 of the reason)

im so gonna rub in my eldar friends face that isha is alive in a kinky cage while nurgle squirts *diseases and plagues* on her face and that deep down she likes it
no sex pun intended.... (or was it?) :so_happy: rofl


----------



## Vindicare X16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Have a massive Eldar vs Nurgle-based Deamon and Chaos Space Marine battle to either Recover or Keep Isha, respectively?


----------



## RavenGuard123 (Jun 6, 2009)

whose the other eldar god?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

randian said:


> How does a warp entity contract a plague, anyway? I thought warp entities were beyond such material concerns as getting sick.


No one was suggesting she was sick as we would understand the term. If Nurgle (who is obviously a warp entity!) is meant to be the source of all plagues why cant another warp entity (if we are sure that is what the Eldar Gods are anyway!) contract plague - it wouldnt be a plague as mortals would understand and recognise such a thing, but a plague (for that is the only word we have to describe the torment she is suffering) born of warp energy. 

Remember the warp and everything in it is totally incomprehensable to mortals, and is often contradictory, for it is Chaos...

:biggrin:


----------

